# had me a good weekend!



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

the between the lines was very good. it is definately a diferent animal and it was cool to have two wrapper flavers one after another










bbmf maduro, need i say more. very very very good.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It was a great weekend by the looks of it! those Marlboros burn smooth!:tease:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am glad you had fun man!! I can only dream of such sticks!! Some day......:cowboyic9:


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Have smoked many Opus X but never the Big Bad MoFo...

The BTL is an awesome smoke also... 

Nice pics.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pics.

I love the BTL and found a B&M today that had a half box left still.....
The BBMF.... never had, but I bet it was great.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks like an awesome weekend, not gonna lie. That BTL looks tasty like crazy.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never had either of those smokes but they look incredible.


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

This is on my list of must smoke..,,soon


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Some day, maybe...... 

I can only wish right now......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

An Opus BBF in an ashtray with Marlboro butts!:rant::banghead:
Glad you enjoyed it!:woohoo:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

You cant really beat that. Looks like it was a good one.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like you had an eventful weekend! Those look nice!


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to get one of those sticks! They look soooooo tasty!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

very good weekend indeed! I have been dying to try one of those BTL's as Im a huge Fuente Fan!


----------

